# Break Entitlement for 6 Hours Work



## Goggles (29 Sep 2009)

Hi there, I'm posting this on behalf of a friend whose work hours have been cut to 6 hours daily. 
What are the break entitlements for this work day?
Are these paid or unpaid?
Other full time staff in the same company work from 8am to 5pm with 2 paid 15minute tea breaks and 1 hour unpaid lunch break if that makes any difference.
Many thanks for your help.


----------



## Bill Struth (1 Oct 2009)

The person should take a look at the terms and conditions of employment first of all to see if they mention break entitlements.

The statutory minimum under the organisation of working time act would be 30 minutes break for 6 hours work.

There is no statutory requirement for breaks to be paid.

Some industries have specific agreements in place though, more info here:

[broken link removed]


----------

